# RAW workflow questions



## crotonmark (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all

I have posted here before and have always appreciated everyone's' help.  This is a basic question but it is really puzzling me

I shoot RAW basically because I am told that it gives me the most processing options.  Fine and dandy.

My workflow is this:

Images from Card - imported into a folder in LR5 - I look at what I have and either do nothing or I tweak the images in the development module

This weekend I shot on the beach at Cape Cod.  The images OOC and in LR look flat - flatter than normal.

Here is my question - what does it mean to process a RAW image?  Some articles I read say that you won't be able to see them without special software? Is this done when I transfer them from the Camera to LR? Am i missing some steps?

Also - any idea why images from the beach (where I have shot before) would look like they were shot behind cheesecloth?

TIA

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 16, 2015)

As designed, RAW files are just that...raw, straight from the sensor with absolutely no modifications whatsoever.  As a result, when importing into LR or any other editor, they look rather 'blah' and lack everything from accurate white balance to proper colors and vibrance, saturation, etc.   

On the other hand, JPGs from the camera have had various processing performed on them in the camera by quite sophisticated software adjusted per any menu settings you may have chosen.  They will always come out with much more vibrance, etc, than does the RAW images. 

The difference is that the JPG images produced in camera are created using the settings and adjustments some overseas programmer decided they should be, whereas the RAW images are like a 'blank canvas' in which all adjustments and modifications are what YOU want them to be, not some unknown person or group of persons.  Also, the JPG has far less color-depth information and therefore has less editing flexibility and editing latitude than does RAW images. 

Since you are in Lightroom. start by setting white balance by selecting a grey-ish or tan-ish item in the photograph and then adjust the WB sliders to get the desired WB.  I sometimes hit the 'auto' button on WB as well as TONE, and then use the sliders to adjust.  Using the clarity sliders will also result in a much more vibrant image as well. 

Being just a hack at editing, I tend to tweak this and that and whatever else until I get the results I want.  As I wear glasses all the time, my shots are normally 'wide', so I have lots of room to crop as desired as well.  And don't forget the options further down on the right side.  The key is to learn how to use them effectively to get what you want.


----------



## crotonmark (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Jun 16, 2015)

After backups and selecting a couple of "keepers", I typically get the white balance as close as I remember the scene (or want it to look), then make adjustments to tone/brightness/contrast.  Lately, I've been pushing the saturation a little.  I will also check and correct any CA and remove dust spots or other crap to clone out.

Finally, I crop, add keywords and export if the image is to be posted.


----------



## crotonmark (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks. But if I wasn't planning to do anything at all but look at them - would a JPEG look better than a raw file? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 17, 2015)

crotonmark said:


> Thanks. But if I wasn't planning to do anything at all but look at them - would a JPEG look better than a raw file?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Pretty much. If you don't intend to take advantage of editing the raw file then it makes more senses to turn your attention to the camera side of the process and work to get the best JPEGs you can from the camera. The potential in the raw files is realized when you take the time to do the editing.

One of the best analogies is cooking. You want a burger and you have two choices. Make one yourself or stop by your favorite fast food purveyor and pick one up. The chip inside your camera that makes JPEGs is McDonalds whereas the raw file in LightRoom is your home kitchen. When I cook my own burger I get a better burger.

Joe


----------



## crotonmark (Jun 17, 2015)

I get that. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

